# We Are Now Sob's



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We took the plunge and have moved from a Travel Trailer to a Fifth Wheel. The new truck just made it that much easier to upgrade









We remain in the Keystone family and have purchased a trailer that meets all of our needs. We were originally looking at the Wildcat 32QBBS but decided that this unit met our requirements better (See Signature).

First trip is Friday 6-27 through Sunday 7-06 at Grundy Lake Provincial Park.

Wish us Luck!

Wayne


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new 5er! That is a neat floor plan. Is that the one where the tv panel can flip around so it can be viewed in the bedroom?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats. I'm sure you're excited about that first trip. Have a great time and enjoy the new 5er.

Brad


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats with the new 5er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Bob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

What a bunch of SOB's!


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Great new 5'er .................... as they told us .....once an outbacker always an outbacker!!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hope you enjoy the new 5'er


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the well wishes. I'll alway consider my self an "Outbacker" - cause it's really just a state of mind.

It is the model with the TV that rotates from the living room to the master bedroom. There is a mirror on the backside so when flipped around the mirror is in the living area of the trailer.

The two key features that really sold us on it was the size of the kids bunkroom - it's huge! and the U shaped dinette. It allows for a lot more leg and elbow room for a family of four to eat at.

We are very excited about the maiden voyage.

Wayne


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

The "shakedown" trip with our new 5'ver went well. Just a couple of things to address with the dealer (Noisy water pump) and some minor adjustments.

You can add me to the list of non fans of the Power Awning. Looks like I will need to get a tension bar for the middle to help with water drainage. Also not pleased that there is only one position for the awning. You either like it the way it is or .... well there really is no or.

Wayne


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Now that we've seen the outside, we wanna see the inside


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new trailer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

By now, your maiden voyage has come & gone and you're an "old timer".

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How did I miss a CONGRATS! ??

Glad your maiden voyage went well








Many more years of Happy Camping!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

Congrats on your new 5'er. Loves like a very nice unit







How did you like Grundy lake? We will be camping there in the near future.

Post some more pics......please

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor said:


> Wayne
> 
> Congrats on your new 5'er. Loves like a very nice unit
> 
> ...


Thanks Thor.

Grundy Lake is an awesome park.







There are actually 3 small lakes to camp on within the boundary of the park - all lakes are no motor lakes so the Canoeing is excellent. Each campground has it's own beach and there is also a main beach. Makes it really easy to go for a quick swim.

For larger trailers I would suggest booking something in the "Trailer" section of the park. Sites are pull through and many are quite large and grassy.

The hiking and biking in this park is excellent as well. We have now tackled most of the trails.

You are also very close to the French River so you can see where Samuel De Champlain made his trek and can hike along the river for a few KMs.








Site 200 Grundy Lake PP

Wayne


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Wayne Congrats!

Nice looking rig, playing with the big boys now!

Grundy is a nice park, it's been a few years but since we have been there but we might make a trip this year. Trying to keep it close to home at $1.50 a litre for diesel, also thinking about Silent Lake, have you been there?

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

What a beauty! Congratulations on your new "home."


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Steve - no haven't been to Silent Lake. I'll have to check into it.

We are trying to visit one new provincial park each year. Our next trip is Charleston Lake PP up near Napanee (Haven't been here). Leaving on July 25th and will spend one week there and then head to Balsam Lake PP for the second week.

Here are some interior shots of the trailer we took while still on the lot:

Wayne


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Very smart looking, I like the bunk area just needs doors on it to make it complete.









Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Nice - Congrats !! How does it tow comparred to the TT? more stable?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, I give. What's an SOB?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

*S*ome *O*ther *B*rand.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

nonny said:


> *S*ome *O*ther *B*rand.


Thank you. For a moment I was wondering. But that just didn't make sense.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Outbackers accept SOBs. We just give them a title ~ kind of like a Scarlet Letter.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone. We are really pleased with it. There is one of those bi-fold doors to the bunk room.... can't lock the rugrats in though but you'll notice we have two pocket doors that can lock us in

The stability of towing a Fifth Wheel of this size is really something to experience the largest big rigs have no impact on this thing.

I was used to hooking up the Equalizer and ensuring the TT was loaded properly to ensure sway didn't occur.

The first time I hooked up the fifth wheel I felt like I was missing something... it's so easy to do and no messing around with sway control.

Wayne


----------

